# For the first time in 10 years



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

... I've just managed to fit in a size large shirt. Not only that, there's room to breathe :doublesho

Now let's stop this boring training plan and start eating real food again, I'm wasting away :lol:

30kg down this year


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Kimo great effort


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes indeed, well done mate that is a proper job you're making of that


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm still a big boy, but compared to this time last year, I'm 1/3 the man I used to be :lol: 

34" jeans, haven't worn that size since I was 13 lol


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

30kg is a massive amount to loose in 9 months - well done!!


----------



## Amattyc (Jun 9, 2015)

Well done mate! That's a top effort


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

I used to weigh 14.5 stone took up running now down to 11.5 stone still run most days to keep the weight off so I know how much effort it takes . As with running you can eat what you like!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Well done big fella.... Well not so big now:lol:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Good lad, you've done well :thumb: Remember every pound lost the power to weight ratio of the Polo is improved


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Kimo said:


> ... I've just managed to fit in a size large shirt. Not only that, there's room to breathe :doublesho
> 
> Now let's stop this boring training plan and start eating real food again, I'm wasting away :lol:
> 
> 30kg down this year


Can you also fit in the Lamborghini now as well ?:lol: well done fella.


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Great results, I need to get back into eating more healthy, need to lose at least 4-5 stone.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cheers lads

Yeah was getting on for 18st this time last year

Near on 13 now, it's funny cos my target was 13st but I'm still too fat so think I'll set it at 11 now :lol:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Proper salt now aren't you


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Respect Kimo, Dropped a few myself but nothing like what you are achieving mate, well done and keep going....... Welcome back


----------



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)

Well done !


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Just eating healthy kimo? I know what to do and have lost weight through eating healthy in the past. I've started again but the older I get the harder it really is. My minds not in it like it was before.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> Just eating healthy kimo? I know what to do and have lost weight through eating healthy in the past. I've started again but the older I get the harder it really is. My minds not in it like it was before.


Eating well, boxing and weights

Was over doing it with how strict I was at the start of the year and I've relaxed the rule a bit through summer but November I'll be back to training hard again and pushing boundaries again

I tired myself out through over doing it I think


----------

